# New to Beesource but not to beekeeping



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to the group! Never heard of one of those before


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome! Looks like a well made unit.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## aiannar974 (Mar 29, 2017)

I bought one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWnUdrPeVpw&t=15s


----------



## aiannar974 (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyone else using one? I find it real easy to use


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Welcome to Beesource, JohnT. I will look forward to your experienced input here.

Russ


----------



## PHSINV (May 4, 2014)

aiannar974 said:


> Anyone else using one? I find it real easy to use


Do you have other thoughts after having used it for a season? I've looked at it and I have a couple questions. It appears to require a round 22mm nozzle. My current torch (from Harbor Freight) is not round, so would either need an adapter or whole other torch. Is the 22mm nozzle the one that is commonly advertised on Amazon for chefs, soldering, etc.? (22mm is about 111/128ths, not exactly a typical size that gets a lot of use in the States!) Did you get the package with the torch included or the one without the torch? Did you find the poly extension tube valuable? Extra caps? 

Since Mr. Thorburn is on here started this string perhaps he could let us know these things. I didn't see these kinds of questions answered in the online materials. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aiannar974 (Mar 29, 2017)

I bought a torch on Amazon. The chefs torch also works upside down. My propane torch does not. I would rather have the other size because propane would be cheaper to run. I know MAPP gas runs upside down but it is a lot more expensive than propane. That being said, the product works great. It works very similar to the videos posted. It is much easier than luggin a battery around or a generator and extension cords. I cannot dirve up to my hives like some people here that use the provap or similar items. It came with 4 or 5 caps and a measuring spoon.


----------



## johnt (Feb 11, 2019)

HI ,for the Gas-Vap the maximum diameter for the gas torch is 22mm, i have recently added a thumb screw to retain the torch, this now allows many other size torches to be used, i recommend the chefs style butane torches as they are inexpensive and can be up turned and still the flame is stable, 

with two treatment caps you are able to treat a hive every 30 seconds, with extra treatment caps you are able to treat a hive every 20 seconds,(the caps require 30 seconds to cool before they can be reused) 

the main advantage of the Gas-Vap is its portability and ease of use, the spout extension is used for those with poly hives or long landing boards, although i now treat at the rear of the hive, a small hole is drilled and the spout inserted, the bees are not disturbed ,
the Gas-Vap won an award at the 2019 national honey show in London 
if there are any other questions im always happy to help, 
John T


----------

